

IPads in UK may be subsidized for 60% off. - FluidDjango
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/11/22/subsidized-ipads-coming-to-the-u-k/

======
stevenwei
Wow, that is going to be _really_ hard to compete against, especially given
that no other tablet manufacturer can even make a 10" tablet at a reasonable
price point to begin with...

